# Please help I am in hell!!!



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi
From past few months I am in terrible Trouble
Every morning I feel why I came in this body? Why I am here? 
I feel strange in my own body? And can't consider fact that everyone life is different. We are different but everyone eye sees different work different
It feels a new born baby is in 17 years old boy . I question why came in me ? That feeling is terrible I start to cry
I don't know is this life we see through eye interact?
I am I going insane?
Or it is just intensive thoughts
Is it dpdr?
I also went through existential thought but can't consider that each and every individual is different and works differently it gives signal of anxiety and fear and I start to cry I don't know why this happens 
Why we are alive? Such things sound's terrible
I want help if anyone please help me
I am tired of crying and severe depression
Life is hell


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes. Mine is too
Every morning i wake up to nightmare. 
I feel i failed. 
Everyday goes with my terrible mind or emptiness. 
I walk long roads but it makes me feel fearfull and uncomfortable. 
I come home and go to bed and thats it. 
Heres no life within me.
Heres sun shining and i try to find life there. But i feel like someone is pressing my heart. All the memories start to come up and i just wanna shoot my head. 
Im fearfull. Depressed. Anxious. Insicure. 
I wanna escape but i dont know what. Maybe life? Mayby myself. I dont get no sense of myself. Im only confusion


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

Do sorry to hear johqnnq well I hope we would be soon better!!


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes. Never know :/ have to practise positivity. Im really good just staying with my own negagivity and not noticing what im doing...


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

May I ask, wat exactly your symtpoms are, Johqnnq?

Does the mind emptiness continue for the whole day and what have you tried for it?


----------



## Cohle21 (Apr 8, 2018)

I was in same situation like you, trust me,just trust me one time, i was in worse, but i am feeling okay right now,try few meds and then fight, everything will be okay, maybe you think that you are alone there but trust me u willfeel better ...


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks to all of you . it's feel people like you who Visit through the forum to help others . thanks to you all


----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, did you used marihuana or some other drugs that could induce that state? Did all came suddenly or gradually? What your symptoms and life prior to that? Ever have some mental issues before? You must very well introduce yourself in order to provide you some suggestion, tips and information.


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

I never drinks alcohol never take any drugs . I was having OCD when I was kid but it went away any suggestion?


----------



## Ego Saves as Well as Kills (Mar 7, 2018)

were you having low energy lately, Please Please Please get your Thyroid Checked

DP is caused by Hypothyroidism/Endocrine Disorders ---> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3961955/


----------

